# Vifa D27 TG 05-06 or Dayton DC 28F-8



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

I am debating which of these tweets to buy. the Dayton is marginally cheaper. Has anyone used both or can compare them. I plan to cross them at 4K using 2nd order xo (85 w per channel system) http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-070&vReviewShow=1&vReviewRand=8183520 Or http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-524


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Personally, I'd go with the Vifa. Looks to be all around better, but who knows what the distortion measurements will be..


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

With the following disclosed, another vote for the Vifa.

Disclosure

Haven't personally heard either


ALthough the specific Vifa wasn't reviewed, the Dayton was and wasn't given a steller review on ZaphAudio.
The Vifa that was tested and in the same general cost did get a pretty decent review

JCD


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok I am going to get the vifa. That was my original plan. I am probably less prone to getting a lemon or a friday arvo special.I've just got to work out now how parts express ordering system works. I'm very tempted to get the Wt3 Woofer tester also. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Jason Schultz said:


> I'm very tempted to get the Wt3 Woofer tester also.
> Thanks guys.


Do so.. I did and can't imagine running through the various tests I did to come up with my zobel and resonance notch circuits without it.

Going from this:










to this










with no prior experience in a matter of minutes. Without the WT3, I wouldn't have come even close to those results with HOURS of experimentation. Maybe others could do better faster, but the ability to swap out caps, inductors and resistors ("oh my") quickly and run a complete test is invaluable.

You won't regret it.

JCD

(note, i think the first graph is with just one woofer, the second has two woofers in series. I may have them confused, but I think that's correct)


----------

